

Ask HN: Can you tell me why it's important to pay attention to analytics again? - ssylee

This is a question re: startups.
======
anigbrowl
So you can see what's going on?

~~~
ssylee
As in which aspects, let's say in your case?

~~~
anigbrowl
As in how long people are staying on each page, which A/B options are
converting better, where your users are coming from, what time of day you get
the most traffic...

